
Show HN: AIFiddle, a Web GUI to Design, Visualise and Share Deep Learning Models - m4nu
https://editor.aifiddle.io/
======
m4nu
The landing page can be found here:
[https://aifiddle.io/](https://aifiddle.io/)

A video intro here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pz9UyRcA9w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pz9UyRcA9w)

